# What to buy from pet store in asia?



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

My dad is visiting Vietnam and Hong Kong. apparently there are a lot of aquarium shops there that have incredible prices. i am just wondering what type of stuff i should ask him to bring back. i am assuming live stock is out of the question so i told him to get me some filter media (ceramic rings, foam etc). i also assume all pumps and filters wont work here. is there anything else i can ask him to buy for me? i also dont want him to run into any problems at customs.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

maybe lights and heaters?


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

im afraid those wont work because the voltage there is 220v. i do not want to use a voltage converter.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I would ask for brine shrimps eggs. They are ridiculous expensive here and they don't hatch. Thay are half a price in States and better quality.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

aniroc said:


> I would ask for brine shrimps eggs. They are ridiculous expensive here and they don't hatch. Thay are half a price in States and better quality.


good idea! yes they are expensive here. i would know
any other suggestions


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would check carefully (on the CBSA website, etc) before trying to bring back brine shrimp eggs. They may or may not be permissible.

They are, after all, eggs.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

what about fish food?


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Tell him to bring a couple shrimp, get a 100 ml container and put a air stone, and have it not a clear bottle n have it on your carry on


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

That is risky. Isn't that like purposely concealing something that shouldn't be smuggled in? Lol


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Your allowed to bring shrimps in I believe, and the easiest way to bring it overseas is in your carryon as if you putit in your luggage, they will freeze to death.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jaysan said:


> Your allowed to bring shrimps in I believe, and the easiest way to bring it overseas is in your carryon as if you putit in your luggage, they will freeze to death.


im not sure if its allowed


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bio media is dirt cheap there like bacteria house media


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jackson said:


> Bio media is dirt cheap there


yep, he can carry 23kg per suit case and he has minimal clothing to bring. which leaves tons of space for media hehe
do you know any types of media specifically so i can describe to him?
so far i told him to get ceramic rings. lots of them. and black course foam. is there anything else?


----------



## lovevc (Nov 24, 2010)

is allowed, on the other forum a guy brought around 100 crs from taiwan and moss too. he just tell he brought aquatic pet to the custom, and went through


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

lovevc said:


> is allowed, on the other forum a guy brought around 100 crs from taiwan and moss too. he just tell he brought aquatic pet to the custom, and went through


really? that interesting. i bet crs are dirt cheap there. i will ask my dad to get them. if shrimps are allowed what about fish?


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey Brian, 

You can bring shrimp into Canada however, you arent allowed to bring in plants. I would just get the shrimp and let them hang on filter floss or else you may have issues with the plants. I've bought in shrimp from the states to canada before with no issue. Just let them know it's tropical for your personal aquarium. 

Laura


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

what about tropical fish, like cichlids? they should be hardy enough for the journey


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

You cannot bring a fish in your carry on since it should be less than 100 ml container. As for check-in luggage, it must be packed for shipping: prime, meth blue, bag buddy, oxygen, heating pad in a Styrofoam box.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You could ship them into canada. But not bring them on the plane as carry on. If he packaged them in styrofoam containers with bubble wrap and proper live animal tags, even in his suit case it would be allow. 

Best bet would be to bring dry goods only back, any live stock will probably perish on the (can't remember how long) plane trip. Fish importing is illegal as well without a license. Remember, try not to get your dad arrested. I'm sure he'll appreciate that lol


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> You could ship them into canada. But not bring them on the plane as carry on. If he packaged them in styrofoam containers with bubble wrap and proper live animal tags, even in his suit case it would be allow.
> 
> Best bet would be to bring dry goods only back, any live stock will probably perish on the (can't remember how long) plane trip. Fish importing is illegal as well without a license. Remember, try not to get your dad arrested. I'm sure he'll appreciate that lol


It is a two flights that comes to 18 hours


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Then the shrimp will probably die twice over. I wouldn't risk shipping live stock without the proper licensing required or you could get arrested, at the very least customs may seize your parcel. 

Like I said, try not to get your dad arrested. I'd bring dry goods back only, hell I'd just ship directly to my house from asia via curried opposed to risking it. Maybe they could even do shipping of the shrimps for you.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ok I agree
I'll just stick to filter media and algae scrubbers


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I just came back from Vietnam and Malaysia...most of the harware and dry goods are about the same price...not much of a huge discount. Save maybe a few dollars. Although i saw a lot of princess bees for .25 cents to .50 cents Canadian.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

What about the filter media?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I've priced out media from Asia our prices here are not even close. It's a lot cheaper there


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Jackson said:


> I've priced out media from Asia our prices here are not even close. It's a lot cheaper there


Thank you jackson. That's what I wanted to hear.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

The only thing you can bring back from asia is parts or sponge filters. Do not bring any fish food or livestock, you can get into alot of trouble if they catch you, its not worth it. I fly to asia yearly but I only bring back some parts like tubes for filters etc. Before Sept11, yes I can bring fish as hand carry but not anymore.

Electrical goods, its the voltage since they use 220v and not 110v. Also, there are new rules in place now as to import of fish, there are many common fish you cannot bring in without a permit-health papers.

This year there is the Aquarama2013 in Singapore, end May, a big aquarium fish show. I will visit the show but I can only buy what I can bring back without problems.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just heard back from my dad. He says 3ftx3ft foam is $3 cad
Ceramic rings are $1 cad for 100g (cantaloupe sized bag)
They have bits of dried rocks from the ocean for $1 a bag. Not sure what it is exactly.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

lybrian1 said:


> I just heard back from my dad. He says 3ftx3ft foam is $3 cad
> Ceramic rings are $1 cad for 100g (cantaloupe sized bag)
> They have bits of dried rocks from the ocean for $1 a bag. Not sure what it is exactly.


That's what I'm talking about. Get as much as you can to last a long long time


----------

